# Lake Oswego Boy - Now, A Nuggets Analyst



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Billy Hanzlik - arch nemesis of my Lakeridge Pacers. :upset: 

I had wondered what ever happened to him. Personally, I always pictured him as a coach. Now that I think of it, didn't he do some assistant work in the NBA? I really can't remember.


----------



## Tommyboy (Jan 3, 2003)

I thought he was the head coach of the nuggets for a short stint.


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

*Gotta love the REAL Lakers*

*"In the land of tall, green fir trees
In the great Northwest
Stands a school at Lake Oswego
Ranked among the best."*

I remember moving to L.O. and seeing Hanzlik's name in the program that they handed out at basketball games - apparently he started there and moved away during his junior or senior year.

He was quite a defensive wizard for a couple of years with the Nuggets. Solid, hard-working player. 

And, *ABM - *how about that NBA Final a couple of years ago? Lakers vs. the Pacers? Just like the good old days of high school! (And, of course, the Lakers won easily)


----------



## Tommyboy (Jan 3, 2003)

ABM and SCBF check your PM's.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

* Up Lakers Onward Lakers
Sail Bravely through the Breakers
Hail! Hail!
To Lake Oswego 
On to victory*

As taught to me by Larry Laker Bowmen my freshman year of1989.

Man my family bleeds Laker Blue!

Let's go LO!


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

*Is it just me?*

Or is this slowly becoming the "Laker" Board????


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

A laker board af a different color


----------



## Tommyboy (Jan 3, 2003)

this is freaky.

4 different LO guys on the board.


Larry Bowman, Sonny Long, Earl Ingle, Boyd Crawford...the list goes on and on...


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Earl the Walrus yes!
Sonny Long ahh..yes...what a treasure he was. I doubt anyone ever liked him...ever. I saw a girl(well really more of a rhino) take a swing at him once, it was pretty funny.

Crawford was gone before I got there.

To go back to grade school days, did anyone have Mr. Capman?


----------



## Tommyboy (Jan 3, 2003)

did you go to Uplands?

do you mean Mr. Chapman, he was a 5th grade teacher.

Yes, he taught me math.


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

Sonny "You've Got No Discipline!" Long - but the man designed the greatest inbound plays under the basket. Anytime the team got the ball in that position, it was an automatic 2 points. LOHS made it to the State Finals my Junior year - losing to Parkrose (Steve Woodside - Ugh!).



Unfortunately, you guys are too young to remember Mr. Hadley, Physics Teacher Extraordinaire.

He would roll bowling balls down the hallway to demonstrate inertia. 

He would take a small bucket, fill it with water, tie a string around the handle and swing it around his head to demonstrate gravity. Then he'd say, "But if there were no gravity..." and let the string go, allowing the bucket to crash into the wall.

He'd attach a funnel to the gas hose, dunk it into bubble solution and use it to make huge gas bubbles. Then, as they rose to the ceiling, he'd light them with a bunson burner that he held in his other hand. There were numerous scorth marks on the ceiling from this experiment (used to demonstrate radiation, since everyone in the room could feel the heat when the bubbles exploded in flame). Then, at the end of class, he put the hose directly into the bubble solution, making a mass of bubbles all over the table. Then, you guessed it, he lit them on fire with the bunson burner. Of course, he lauged harder than anyone.

What a teacher....


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>So Cal Blazer Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did his first name happen to be Buell? Just curious.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

I always liked Mr. Smith, the Biology teacher, he was always talking like he was on the inside of the science world. "We are working to find the answer to this mystery", It was great, sure Mr. Smith like they call you for input.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

If I knew Wilsons fight song, I'd be a geek.
HA!
(cue the keyboard)

We are the trojans, shuffling crew. Shuffling on down, doing it for you.

We're so bad, we know we're good. 
Blowing your mind like we knew we would. :rock:

You know we're just struttin for fun.
Struttin our stuff for everyone!

We're not here to start no trouble, we're just here to do the trojan shuffle.
:jam:

Well they call us the trojans and we like to dance. Going to class is like a nice pair of pants. We had to though Markham, and Smith, to give Wilson a Trojan Chance. And we're not doing this because we're greedy, we're doing it to feed the needy! We didn't go here looking for trouble. We just came to do the trojan shuffle!!!!!

:clap: :jam: 

and if you knew half the girls, you'd know a lot of trojan shuffling did happen.

HA!:dead::gbanana: :wbanana: :vbanana: (wilsons colours in bananas)


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Dancing bannana's....Trojan....LMAO!!!!:rofl:


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

*Hap and Pinwheel.*

Well hello my name is Simon and I like to do Drawrings...

I know the old pinwheel stuff.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Hap and Pinwheel.*



> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> Well hello my name is Simon and I like to do Drawrings...
> 
> I know the old pinwheel stuff.


well, it's actually "well you know my name is Simon, and the things I draw come true. Well the pictures take me take me over, climb the ladder with you"

I know it's dorky...but I honestly miss good shows like pinwheel and what not.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> Dancing bannana's....Trojan....LMAO!!!!:rofl:


what? me do a pun?

nooooooo way.


----------



## Tommyboy (Jan 3, 2003)

we've achieved true GEEK nirvana with this thread.


now can anyone explain to me how to insert a pic into a thread or into my avatar?


----------



## trifecta (Oct 10, 2002)

ABM - 

You're not alone! Another Pacer checking in! 

We seem to have a large number of LO participants in this forum.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Gee, how many of you are from the westside of town? I got to play a game at Lakeridge when I was a freshman in high school and the frosh team had mesh jersey's with their names on the back and our team had old varsity uniforms from the mid 70's!

That's all I gots to say about that!


----------

